

Federal judge says no constitutional right to secret ballot in Boulder case - pwg
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_21601455/federal-judge-says-no-constitutional-right-secret-ballot

======
HarryHirsch
In other nations paper ballots are routinely classed invalid if they have
anything on it that isn't a simple "X" mark. The reasoning is that that would
make the ballot paper identifiable.

A fancy mark: invalid. Rude words: invalid.

This is firmly in the bailiwick of the legislative power.

